# Anabeta...supplement?



## TheJ (Dec 11, 2011)

I know anabeta is supposed to be an all natural anabolic. However, is it a drug or a supplement? legal in powerlifting competitions? USAPL?

I posted this in another forum and got no response, maybe it was in the wrong place.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 11, 2011)

Anything that's:

Sold as a natural health product
Costs under $50 for a 4 week supply
Contains the word "extract" in it's main ingredient
Claims to start working within 3-4 days giving you "anabolic like" effects
Loaded with advertising
Doesn't require PCT

you can be assured that you're not getting anything remotely close to a steroid or prohormone but rather something that will probably put a hole in your pocket with minimal results, if any.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well although I agree on the difference in otc and the real deal, it isn't bad to always check lol. There's been a lot of reviews and findings with some companies to have contained real ph's or steroids in the product. That being said I've never seen any bad reviews for any of Pes products. Anabeta like others have good reviews but without a good souce of diet and training no product will help you achieve your goals.


----------

